# Remember this one ?



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Remember Painterlady was talking about a one man lift and that her hubby was going to work on designing one?

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/small-pneumatic-man-lift-3546/

I always thought it had possibilities.

On another forum, a paperhanging buddy of ours posted this link

http://www.jlg.com/en-US/Model.html...&ModelId=bca5ddef-a89f-4fab-aecc-230cbfc14f87

which advertises this lift










I wonder:

A) Did "hubby" have something to do with this
B) If Painterlady has seen this

Personally, it could be useful for me in a few situations, although perhaps not a stairwell, which was the original objective.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

14' is all I get for my troubles? I have a light duty 16' that reaches the highest entryways that I paint, and it weighs mehbeh 20 lbs.? How could I get that into a stairway or in between odd shaped stairways?

my head is spinning...


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

There are all kinds of neat little lifts out there. Just none of them would make sense for an _interior residential repainter_. Nice lift though. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah: I could see having one if you had it on site for commercial building that you serviced, but to carry around, I don't think so.I have enough stuff to deal with, between pressure washing, and then getting my van ready for the painting, that's enough.You know work is not really done when I leave the job. When I get home there is unloading, repairing, tools/things,cleaning brushes getting the van ready for the next day.This is the stuff I wish someone else could do.I really don't need to drag this thing around.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I've been keeping an eye out for one of these: JLG T350. Not new though and not picky on the brand. I don't _really_ need one so waiting for the right one at the right price to come along.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I don't think that's anything to do with Painterlady,s hubby. I seem to recall her mentioning they were naming it the 'Pie lift'. 

Incidentally, Mistcoat pointed this thing out on another forum the other day. Check out the price lower down on the page (and that's plus 15% tax)


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Sure seems like our brethren in the UK have a lot more ladder innovation tools than we do.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> I don't think that's anything to do with Painterlady,s hubby. I seem to recall her mentioning they were naming it the 'Pie lift'.
> 
> Incidentally, Mistcoat pointed this thing out on another forum the other day. Check out the price lower down on the page (and that's plus 15% tax)


Hey that looks really kanifty. I would try one of those


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Hey that looks really kanifty. I would try one of those


Would you pay $1612.00 inc delivery for it?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> Would you pay $1612.00 inc delivery for it?


I am still trying to get over the 15% tax! 

But since America is "going to spread the wealth around", I should get used to it.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> I am still trying to get over the 15% tax!


Our tax on goods (called Value Added Tax - V.A.T.) works a little different (albeit the same thing) to the USA. For the every day consumer, VAT is included in the price you see on the shelf. This is for luxury items - Food, children's clothing and a few other things are exempt. On a side note, Toilet roll is classed as a luxury item and VAT has to be added .

For a business, the price you see on the shelf at the wholesaler/paint supplier/builder's merchant etc has VAT added on top of the shown price.

As a business you can register for VAT. This is compulsary if your annual turnover is more than a certain amount - I think it's currently £67,000.00 (about $95,000.00) at the moment. If you are VAT registered then you can claim the VAT content of purchases back. The downside of this is that you have to add VAT to your bids. That isn't a problem for most commercial work because they can claim it back if they're VAT registered. Nor is it a problem for new build work because that is exempt. Not being VAT registered gives you the edge on bidding against larger painting contractors on private/residential work because you haven't got to add the VAT. Until about 7 or 8 weeks ago, our VAT was 17.5%. The government gave us 2.5% off to try and help the economy. 

The UK is one of the heaviest taxed countries in the world .


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> Our tax on goods (called Value Added Tax - V.A.T.) works a little different (albeit the same thing) to the USA. For the every day consumer, VAT is included in the price you see on the shelf. This is for luxury items - Food, children's clothing and a few other things are exempt. On a side note, Toilet roll is classed as a luxury item and VAT has to be added .
> 
> For a business, the price you see on the shelf at the wholesaler/paint supplier/builder's merchant etc has VAT added on top of the shown price.
> 
> ...


So with all this said and doneo you think this makes people on your side of the river want to work under the table?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey I just noticed it is 5:45 pm over there, time to get off work.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> So with all this said and doneo you think this makes people on your side of the river want to work under the table?


The building trade here in general is notorious for 'cash' jobs.

Not that I ever... :whistling2:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

See: so the goverment is shooting holes in their own foot.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

$1600 for that thing? If I ever buy one, you can spank my ass and call me Sally.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> $1600 for that thing? If I ever buy one, you can spank my ass and call me Sally.


I think of a lot I could do with 1,600 dollars. Let's see my 20' ladders 225 each, how many can I buy for that?


----------

